

8 Deadly Commands You Should Never Run on Linux - csstudentucr
http://www.howtogeek.com/125157/8-deadly-commands-you-should-never-run-on-linux/

======
vortico
Half of these don't even work, and if you don't know them by now, you should
probably try them to learn a lesson.

